# Trampoline recommendations??



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi there, we're looking into getting a trampoline, and was wondering what everyone else has... A quick google search brought up SpringFree trampoline's and they sound cool, but I'm leery... so, anybody have a trampoline? A nice big one?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I wouldn't get one without one of those nets around it.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Nets, supervision - I'm sure you are a really fun Mom for having one but I had a friend who broke his neck on one at 17... I'd really look into the safety before considering one


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm sorry, I'm also against the idea of a trampoline for safety reasons. It really scares me. But I also would never live in a house with a pool if I had young children, and maybe not even older ones. I'm probably pretty far out there on the cautious end of things.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I think having one with a net kinda goes without saying. And its not like we have neighbors so I'm not in the least bit worried about 'neighbor kids' coming over.







Whatever, was just hoping someone else would have some actual suggestions beyond "Like OMG! They are like, SO dangerous!! OMG!"


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I know several people who have been hurt on trampolines.....one died of a broken neck. Another little boy of a friend of mine broke his arm, and the day he got his cast off his arm he broke his leg(femur).....they took down the trampoline.

I wouldn't be worried about the neighbor's kids getting hurt on it....worry about your own.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes. And I have close friends who have broken arms and legs and collar bones on horses, bicycles, etc (and I even know of people 'through the grapevine' who've broken necks on said bicycles & horses, and even like, falling down stairs). Doesn't mean most people won't let their kids ride bicycles or horses or go downstairs(and I certainly will let mine!!). I just do not get the "OMG! Trampolines are, like, SO! dangerous!!" I just really, really don't.


----------



## Gal (May 13, 2010)

She wants suggestions, she doesnt want to know why you are so against them









We have one, I don't know what kind of suggestions you want but we have this one


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Not trying to make you mad, OP, but you might want to check with your insurance company first. My friend got dropped by hers for buying one.

We have a nice mini one at school, it is just the exercise kind. But the kids like it.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Yes. And I have close friends who have broken arms and legs and collar bones on horses, bicycles, etc (and I even know of people 'through the grapevine' who've broken necks on said bicycles & horses, and even like, falling down stairs). Doesn't mean most people won't let their kids ride bicycles or horses or go downstairs(and I certainly will let mine!!). I just do not get the "OMG! Trampolines are, like, SO! dangerous!!" I just really, really don't.

I don't think anyone was being rude. I don't understand the defensiveness. And you don't have to decide that we are all being morons. Its just outside of our comfort zones -- or mine anyway, I'm not speaking for anyone else. If you feel comfortable with the risks then by all means... But not feeling comfortable with it does not make the rest of us morons.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

We had heard about the whole homeowners insurance thing too and when we called to ask they acted like we were nuts so I don't think it's that common.

There was a really good post about trampolines just a week or two ago (I remember because it was all about kinds people had with very little OMG DANGER DANGER, which is what I got last time I posted this question). I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

We have a "Bazoongi". We've had it for several years and are quite happy with it.


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

I think they're so great for kids AND adults. My FIL actually uses his as his entire fitness regimen (though thought of what he looks like to his neighbors cracks me up!).

So, yeah, a net. But, YEAH!, a trampoline. Boing.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We have a rectangular trampoline. They are more expensive but, generally, a lot higher quality and give you a LOT of jumping space for the area they take.

This is the exact one we have:
http://www.texastrampolines.com/prod...ProductID=3356

We had narrowed it down to the Spring Free kind and the rectangular kind and this provided a way better bounce. I notice your kids are small, so you might be more interested in a "toy" trampoline (like you get at Toys R Us) but we were able to get one with a much higher weight limit (so DP can jump on it no problem--- many of the round ones have 150 lb weight limits).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, no we definetly want a high quality one - I want to jump on it too







We were actually looking at that trampoline last night, it sounds nice... I'm just baffled theres not more reviews online for trampolines and which ones are good and which ones are crap, yk?


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Please check with your insurance company first - better to know in advance if you are covered or not than get cancelled unexpectedly.

Even if you don't have nearby neighbors, chances are at some point you will have friends or relatives visit you, and they might use the tramp. Any non-family member injured on the tramp would be entitled to file a claim.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

We have a very basic one from one of the local stores(walmart/kmart).14 ft. round,and bought a net with it.

I limit it to 2 people at a time.Only one if they want to jump real high or do flips.Injury is a concern,but so far no issues.We will have to toss it soon though due to age.I don't take it down like I did the pool in the fall.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Yes. And I have close friends who have broken arms and legs and collar bones on horses, bicycles, etc (and I even know of people 'through the grapevine' who've broken necks on said bicycles & horses, and even like, falling down stairs). Doesn't mean most people won't let their kids ride bicycles or horses or go downstairs(and I certainly will let mine!!). I just do not get the "OMG! Trampolines are, like, SO! dangerous!!" I just really, really don't.

My aunt worked for a large insurance company (State Farm) When she was there trampolines had a higher number of claims than most anything else like that including dogs and pools.

I wouldn't allow my kids on one without safety features and a lot of supervision.

The AAP outright opposes them.

http://www.aap.org/publiced/br_trampolines.htm

http://www.aaos.org/about/papers/position/1135.asp

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/pubs/085.html

You should check what your insurance company has about them. They probably have safety and fence requirements just like a pool.


----------



## trampolinepuss (Nov 25, 2014)

Trampolining is as any other sport. Can you tell me there is no injuries in baseball? Basketball? If we look at it that way then yes, trampolining is dangerous, but not more than other sports. There are some safety rules for you to stick to and everything will be fine. 
My son uses trampolines from the age of 2 -more than 6 years now without any injury. And this is not thanks to super-ultra-expensive trampoline but to clear rules of what can and what can`t be done while on trampoline. Regarding injuries stated in the comments above, those mostly happen because of several things - either trampoline was not safe as it should be (checked springs, checked mat, enclosure net around, padding to cover springs) or not to bright parents though that trampoline is a kindergarten. Guess what. It`s not.

As to any other sport you should give trampolines a chance. With so many benefits they deserve it.

Link to Injuries report is in comment above and link to reviews of safest and best rated trampolines is here

thx


----------



## ariasmith (Jan 28, 2021)

There are plenty of trampolines available in the market. If you are looking for a safe and spacious trampoline, go with a rectangular trampoline.


----------



## gautamroy0784 (7 mo ago)

And if you are specifically searching for kids trampolines then go with Baby Trampoline Guide


----------

